
World’s most powerful people think that we're in a simulation - randomerr
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/computer-simulation-world-matrix-scientists-elon-musk-artificial-intelligence-ai-a7347526.html
======
taylodl
Excellent example of the fallacy of appeal to authority. Yes, these people are
rich. Yes, these people are smart. Yes, these people are famous. But no, these
people haven't provided any evidence that we're actually living in a
simulation. It's a popular theory currently in the world of physics and
several physicists are trying to find evidence - that's true - but so far they
have been unable to do so. The fact Mr. Musk believes we're living in a
simulation does nothing to make that so.

------
throwawaymanbot
If Mr Altman wants humans to level up, I think he could make a start and do
better in listening to women who have recently complained about happenings at
YC.

------
ankurdhama
This may end up creating new religion where the GOD is the entity that created
the simulation.

